
Logfreely – Logging That Doesn't Cost an Arm and a Leg - fezzez
https://logfreely.com
======
fezzez
Hey HN!

I'm one of the makers of Logfreely. We realized that most of the tools out
there for managed logging we're hard to set up and had a pricing policy that
quickly grew prohibitively expensive. We wanted to make a change to that and
offer a solution somewhere in between self-hosting and a fully managed
solution.

We manage everything: from provisions, to scaling, to version updates, but the
servers and the data is ultimately on your cloud provider account. We believe
this model better aligns incentives. We're compelled to find ways to cut costs
for you, while at the same time you get to enjoy having full ownership of your
logging stack.

We would love to hear your feedback and your experiences with logging. I'm
personally excited to be sharing this with HN, and I'll be here to answer any
and all questions you want to throw my way!

------
rasen58
Seems interesting - I've wanted to set up my own ELK stack before, but it just
didn't seem worth the effort, so I ended up trying to go through the pricing
pages of multiple cloud logging providers to figure out which would be the
cheapest. It was confusing, and just took up so much time, so I hope this is
way better.

